# Bus from Albany Amtrak to airport?



## Barb Stout (Mar 13, 2019)

Inexperienced Amtraker here.  I'm confused by the choices for stopping in Albany NY when choosing routes on-line.  It looks like there 3 stops in the Albany area, one in Schenectady, the other at "Albany-Rensselaer, and another at the Albany airport.  We are traveling to Albany by train, but then have to get a shuttle from the Albany airport to get to a place in the Adirondacks.  Are there buses associated with Amtrak that go between the Amtrak station and the airport in Albany?  If so, do they operate from both Schenectady and Albany-Rensselaer?


----------



## OnlyMe (Mar 13, 2019)

No, Amtrak does not offer shuttle service to the airport from either Schenectady or Albany-Rensselaer.

From Schenectady, suggestion is to take a taxi.

From Albany-Rensselaer, you could either catch a cab or catch the city bus (cdta) but I am unfamiliar with their routes and schedules.  

Edit: There is also something called the Vermont Shires Connector that seems to run from the station to the airport as well. (from Albany-Rensselaer)


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2019)

Does Amtrak run any service to Albany Airport? If not, why does it count as a “stop”?


----------



## PVD (Mar 13, 2019)

I use Amtrak to travel to my NYS AHA meetings all the time, and Albany presents the greatest challenge, since we usually use a hotel up by the airport. I usually end up driving. It is generally either expensive or very inconvenient and/or drawn out. I managed some seminars at the OTC in Lake Placid, and they do van runs to the airport,  I had to convince attendees to fly in or drive directly, even if they liked the train. Always bothered me.


----------



## Barb Stout (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks muchly.  Is there a place to suggest to Amtrak on-line to not list places as stops when they are not actual stops?  I noticed that there are several "stops" in some places that now I have to doubt if they are actual stops.  I guess the inexperienced should always call Amtrak when there are multiple "stops" listed for a locale.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> Thanks muchly. Is there a place to suggest to Amtrak on-line to not list places as stops when they are not actual stops? I noticed that there are several "stops" in some places that now I have to doubt if they are actual stops. I guess the inexperienced should always call Amtrak when there are multiple "stops" listed for a locale.


Looks like there are actually two daily Thruway busses serving Albany airport (one in each direction). There is #6491 at 5:30 PM from the airport to Rensselaer connecting to the (westbound) LSL, and there is #6244 departing Rensselaer at 3:35 PM, connecting _from_ the eastbound LSL. Amtrak doesn’t just randomly list nonexistent stops.


----------



## Barb Stout (Mar 13, 2019)

Thruway buses are Amtrak buses or ...?  Glad to hear that Amtrak doesn't list nonexistent stops.


----------



## PVD (Mar 13, 2019)

Thruway connections may be be segments provided in conjunction with a bus company's regular runs, or a separate contracted service. It may also be a van/limo style connection in some cases.


----------



## Barb Stout (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> Thruway buses are Amtrak buses or ...?  Glad to hear that Amtrak doesn't list nonexistent stops.


Thruway buses are Amtrak’s bus network, bridging the gaps in rail service. Amtrak sells the tickets, but the buses themselves are contracted out to separate operators. Most Thruway buses are exclusively for Amtrak passengers connecting to or from specific trains, and will always wait for passengers making connections (regardless of how late the train is). Some routes are served by buses that just happen to run to the right locations, which Amtrak sells some seats on. Greyhound is one of the main operators of Thruway buses, but there are many other smaller companies that do so, and this is why some routes are served by full size intercity buses, while others are served by vans or even minivans.


----------

